# :: بعض المقاطع المرئية لبرنامج الcnc ، ولعرض بعض العمليات من خرط وتفريز :: ( فيديو )



## عمر بن رحال (22 يناير 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم 


الفيديوهات بالمرفقات 

- حفظكم الله جميعاً -*​


----------



## عمر بن رحال (22 يناير 2007)

يُتبع إن شاء الله ...


----------



## عمر بن رحال (22 يناير 2007)

يُتبع بإذن الله .........


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (24 يناير 2007)

اخى فى الله المهندس عمر بن رحال 
جزاك الله خير على هذه الفديوهات الاكثر من رائعه اسأل المولى عز وجل ان ينتفع بها كل الاخوه الافاضل

اخوك فى الله محمد بن إسماعيل


----------



## hokagai (24 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد امين على امين (25 يناير 2007)

اخى العزيز جزاك الله خيرا .........................


----------



## احمد امين على امين (25 يناير 2007)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MOHAMMED SS (26 يناير 2007)

يا سلام اخي فعلا عمل متقن ياريت اخي تعلمني ما هي الاجهزة التي تتعامل معها المركبة الماكينة والبرنامج المستخدم
وشكـــــــــرا اخي على الفيدويهات التي تعلمت منها الكثير
ياريت اخي تجيب على استفساراتي ولو بالقليل وشكــــــــرا


----------



## عمر بن رحال (28 يناير 2007)

محمد بن إسماعيل قال:


> اخى فى الله المهندس عمر بن رحال
> جزاك الله خير على هذه الفديوهات الاكثر من رائعه اسأل المولى عز وجل ان ينتفع بها كل الاخوه الافاضل
> 
> اخوك فى الله محمد بن إسماعيل


وجزاك بمثله أخي الحبيب .
وأسأل الله أن ينفع بكم .


----------



## ربع مهندس (29 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير .... الماكنه رائعه وتقوم بأكثر من تشغيله للشغله الواحده ..... وبالطبع تقوم بإختصار الوقت ..


----------



## عمر بن رحال (29 يناير 2007)

hokagai قال:


> جزاك الله خير


وجزاك بمثله ، أخي الحبيب .


----------



## نايف علي (1 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي عمر

وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## عمر بن رحال (3 فبراير 2007)

نايف علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خير أخي عمر
> 
> وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتك


اللهم آمين آمين آمين .


----------



## السجين الحر (4 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## MDREAM (11 فبراير 2007)

الله الله يعطيك العافية

و الله ما قصرت

لكن اريد منك شيىء

و هو البرنامج المستعمل في الفيديو 

اك\تمنى منك ان ترفعه لنا 

او كان لديك وصلة تحميل له

و ان كان لديك برامج تشبه هذا البرنامج 

لكن لانظمة تشغيل اخرى

ساكون شاكرا لك لمساعدتي


و ارجوا ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليك


تحياتي لك

Mdream


----------



## ابو ادم (18 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يا اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## عبد الله بدير (18 فبراير 2007)

برامج ممتازة والف شكر ياخى


----------



## ENG_2005 (18 فبراير 2007)

فين الموضوع شكرا


----------



## ابواحمدالغامدي (19 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر اخي الحبيب


----------



## ENG_2005 (19 فبراير 2007)

تشكر الجميع الموضع فى الدراسة


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (20 فبراير 2007)

تسلم خى على ها الموضوع وعلى هذه المعلومات عن تلك الماكينه 
جزاك الله كل خير 
اتمنى من المولى ان يوفققك واتمنى منك المزيد والقادم حسن باذن الله
من اخوك م/الساعى


----------



## ENG_2005 (20 فبراير 2007)

:30: 
*hg
*
ه
هل تعلم يااييوه الاخوة ان كل هذا سوف يزول انششاء الله
ونعود للحرب بالسيو ف الابل والخيل
ولايكون هناك cnc &plc 
مهندس عبداللطيف


----------



## أريج حمود (22 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير 
اني احتاج الى المزيد .... المزيد من الفيديوهات المشابهة
الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## أريج حمود (22 فبراير 2007)

احتاج الى المزيد المزيد من الفديوهات المشابهة 
الرجاء المساعدة 
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (22 فبراير 2007)

اخت اريج حمود هناك مزيد من الفيديو فى قسم التحكم الرقمى بعنوان شرح فيديو لماكينات C.n.c


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (22 فبراير 2007)

ان لم تستطيعى الوصول اليها راسلينى على المحادثة الفورية


----------



## أريج حمود (24 فبراير 2007)

بصدق انني لم أستخدم المحادثات من قبل 
هل هناك وسيلة أخرى 
وأسأل الله أن يجزيك الاجر والثواب


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (24 فبراير 2007)

اخت ارج حمود يمكنكى الضغط على هذا الرابط وتحميل الافلام اللتى به وهو رابط عظيم له شروحات على ماكينات C.N.C

http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/...ill_train.html

واسال الله ان يوفقكى الى ما يحب ويرضى


----------



## ههااييلل (24 فبراير 2007)

الله يجزيك الف خير


----------



## hammhamm44 (24 فبراير 2007)

*دعوة لأنشاء قسم جديد بالمنتدى المتميز والمتخصص*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الجامعات تتطور والمنتدى بتاعنا منتدى علمى ومحترم ويفيد الجميع طلاب ومهندسين
وطلبى لكم أنشاء منتدى للتعليم الأكترونى Elearning والتعليم عن بعد خاصا وان التعليم فى بلادنا يدخل مرحلة التعليم بنظام الساعات المعتمدة والتعليم الألكترونى
والقسم الجديد يعتمد على
1- المادة العامية للتخصصات الهندسة
2- الأفلام التوضيحية
3- التمارين 
4- التطبيقات
5- المشاريع للطلبة
6- البرامج المتخصصة وهى تقدم على النت ولكن لفترات تجريبية وتستخدم نظم وبرامج الملتميديا
وطبعا ما يضيفه المشرفين والأعضاء وبذلك نثرى القسم بالأضافات المتتالية
فهل نبدأ ونساير العصر--الموضوع ليس سهل ولكن يتطلب العزيمة والنية للعمل من الجميع
ارجوا التثبيت لتعم الفائدة
اخوكم 
د.م. فكرى نور


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (24 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على المرور وان كان الرابط لايعمل يمكنكم التوجه فى نفس القسم الى موضوع بعنوان شرح كامل من A الى Z لماكينات C.n.c فهناك افلام عديدة ومفيده جدا جدا جدا


----------



## أريج حمود (24 فبراير 2007)

الى الاخ ( م مصطفى ساعي ) اسال الله ان يبلغك خير المسالة وخير الدعاء وخير النجاح وخير العلم وخير العمل وخير الثواب وخير الحياة وخير الممات وان يثبتك ويثقل موازينك ويحقق ايمانك ويرفع درجاتك وان يبلغك العلا من الجنة


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (2 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (2 مارس 2007)

مشكورة اخت اريج على مرورك الاكثر من رائع.......والله يا جماعة انا ما استحق كل ذلك ...ولكن اكثر الله من امثالكم وثبتكم على طاعتة


----------



## ابو ادم (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا على تواصلكم الطيب مع دعواتى وتمنياتى للاخوه بالتوفيق


----------



## عمر بن رحال (16 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله في الجميع .


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (21 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخس وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## عمر بن رحال (16 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرًا .


----------



## abohamo (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكور حبيبى مشكور تسلم ياغالى


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (28 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود...................شكرا


----------



## علي من العراق (12 أغسطس 2007)

مجهود مشكور عليه أخي العزيز


----------



## شعبانكو (2 نوفمبر 2007)

hanysabra @ yahoo.com


----------



## شعبانكو (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرررررررررررا


----------



## المختار الأبيض (4 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد المتميز ...


----------



## شعبانكو (10 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد1970 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ولهان المحبه (14 يناير 2008)

الله يجزاك خير اخي


----------



## ودبيلا (24 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير على هذه الفديوهات الاكثر من رائعه اسأل المولى عز وجل ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عمر بن رحال (1 مارس 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرًا 
إخواتاه 


محبكم : عمر بن رحال*​


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (5 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب​


----------



## عمر بن رحال (25 مارس 2008)

وإياكم يا مصطفى ......


----------



## المغترب4 (7 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عمر بن رحال (8 يونيو 2009)

المغترب4 قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير



وجزاكم بمثله ..........


----------



## خالد أبو العينين (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## Eng_Belal1 (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير جزاك الله خير


----------



## mj_2050 (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

